# my website



## agent A (Jun 19, 2009)

I have an awesome website, but the only way people can see it is if I invite them to it. Membership is free, and you get unlinited access to it. The site is frequently updated, an if you want to be invited, PM me with your email address and I'll invite you.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jun 19, 2009)

I moved your topic to the relevant forum. Would this be a website about mantises?


----------



## agent A (Jun 19, 2009)

yes


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks good!  (other than a few facts that are not accurate... such as mantids growing up to a foot in length). Research your data well before adding it to the site, and it will be really nice.


----------



## agent A (Jun 20, 2009)

I found out that if you go to the internet and where it shows an area to type a site address, if you type *http://www.creobroterandco.webs.com*, you can access my website.


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2009)

Doesn't bring up anything for me.


----------



## agent A (Jun 20, 2009)

what!? it does for me, though.


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 20, 2009)

Do you know what would save alot of time and insturctions?

A link:

http://www.creobroterandco.webs.com


----------



## mantidian (Jun 20, 2009)

lol


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 20, 2009)

agent A said:


> what!? it does for me, though.


I was able to bring it up. You are doing a good job! The site is simply and clearly laid out, and the writing appears to be your own. Are all the mantis pix your own? If so, great; if not, you should acknowledge your sources.

You were smart to make the site "public" so that anyone can access it. Is it accessible from your profile (I haven't looked)?

Your style and clarity are very good and you manage to avoid errors with words like "usually" and "often." I saw two points that you might wish to correct, though. If an ooth is predated by a wasp, there is a good chance that some/many nymphs will still emerge, but if it is picked up by a bird, it is gone! Also, the ooth is made of protein produed in the female's colleterial gland, not from urine (where did you read that?) and if you Google it, you can find plenty of info.

The Blog is probably the most useful part of the site, and you may want to develop that, with pix.

Again, good job!


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2009)

agent A said:


> what!? it does for me, though.


Not on google it doesn't. I like idolos idea better, just post a link.

Not perfect but a good start.


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 20, 2009)

i thought about a blog myself, but i did not want to keep that up lol my website is good as it is, im working on changing the writing and then finally selling mantids when all my Ooths start hatching


----------



## agent A (Jun 20, 2009)

idol0mantis said:


> Do you know what would save alot of time and insturctions?A link:
> 
> http://www.creobroterandco.webs.com


Thanks for making a link for me! And the pictures are my own, except for the M.O.W and the few pictures on the home page.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 20, 2009)

Good job.


----------



## agent A (Jun 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> Not on google it doesn't.


I know it doesn't work on google.


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 21, 2009)

Nothing works on google these days.

Some websites pay google to be in the first ten results.

Google is your not-so-friendly friend.


----------



## agent A (Jun 22, 2009)

yep. I asked google 10 times to put my website in their search results.


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2009)

Where did you get that mantids eat turtles? Snakes and lizards maybe but turtles? Very doubtful.


----------



## jacksun (Jun 22, 2009)

agent A said:


> I found out that if you go to the internet and where it shows an area to type a site address, if you type *http://www.creobroterandco.webs.com*, you can access my website.


Nice site.......Happy birthday by the way!!!!


----------



## agent A (Jul 27, 2009)

Jacksun said:


> Nice site.......Happy birthday by the way!!!!


Thanks I guess. Hey I am soon going to put a cool video of Mellisa on my site. Should be there 2 morrow!


----------



## Ian (Jul 27, 2009)

idol0mantis said:


> Nothing works on google these days.Some websites pay google to be in the first ten results.
> 
> Google is your not-so-friendly friend.


Not so true  The only paid results and results that google manipulates are the sponsored results down the side. Google does happen to be the most relevant content search on the web.

Good start for your website - although I'd say it was a good idea to buy a domain name and have a hosted site, rather than a free site.


----------



## agent A (Jul 28, 2009)

well I am about to put a Mellisa video up!


----------

